# retrospective endings



## alvin_teacher

What are the most commonly used contemporary retrospective sentence endings?  My books and other sources seem to differ quite a bit on this topic...  thanks for any help


----------



## kenjoluma

Please give us something more... What do your books say?


----------



## alvin_teacher

a lot of things, but the endings that come up a lot are these:
데(요). (familiar/polite)  
더라(구요/고요). (?)
던가(요)?  (familiar/polite)

less commonly i've seen:
습디다 (formal)
습디까? (formal)

and a bunch of others too.

finally the one that that i'm leaning heavily towards is the generalized V+던 것이다.


----------



## alvin_teacher

i know it's a bit "esoteric" but i'm compiling data for a book on *contemporary* usage, and need to sort through a huge pile of data..this is one of the few spots no one seems to know about...it could be that they are all "archaic" but that seems hard to believe.  you must know something...it says you are a "Senior Member", sir/madam!


----------



## kenjoluma

All of them are contemporary as well as commonly used. Their nuance may differ, though.


----------



## alvin_teacher

I'm quite surprised to hear that about the last two I mentioned..

Thanks for the help


----------

